# Another pretty cool recent find dec 64 super deluxe



## vastingray (Jan 30, 2015)

Pretty cool bike dec 64 super deluxe


----------



## GenuineRides (Jan 31, 2015)

com'on now really, where do you get this kind of Stingray radar????


----------



## rweaver (Feb 1, 2015)

Beautiful. I love the black wall tires on bike better.


----------



## Dave K (Feb 1, 2015)

Sweet!!!!!!!!!


----------

